# Nice enclosures an spiders?



## the javat (Nov 19, 2012)

P.Cambridgei











Chronomatophelma. C


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice pics 
and btw it's chROMAtopelma, not chRONOmatopelma


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd ditch the lights ontop of those enclosure, aside that they look really nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 22, 2012)

I wouldnt use lights for anything that wasn't a photo shoot ...if its too cold (likely its not, it takes a lot to be too cold for a tarantula) just toss a heating pad on the *side* of the enclosures.  Those are beautiful enclosures though and the P. cam pictures are beautiful!  I'm jealous...can't wait for mine to get that big.  Right now she's a two inch ball of fury and speed.

---------- Post added 11-22-2012 at 08:15 AM ----------

oh hey - where are the air holes???


----------



## Armpit (Nov 22, 2012)

it looks like the top may be mesh? i have a similar enclosure i picked up from a tree frog guy at an expo, and the top had a removable glass piece exposing mesh.

very nice! my only problem with that style vivarium was the upkeep. i had to transfer my H. mac outta there pretty quickly, as it started to get musty.


----------



## the javat (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks to the whole people.

The enclosure this one very well made.

The ventilation arrives in the back part and below in the front part.

( Video reproduction in these enclosures )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTataafjVpM&feature=plcp

Regards


----------



## Petross (Feb 3, 2013)

nice terrariums


----------

